# Prescription drug plans



## dublloyd (Oct 8, 2018)

Am on Medicare and my plan has a drug plan but need advice as to a more favorable one. I now have Silver Script and it will not pay for my xiidra that I need badly

Sent from my SM-G930R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2018)

Unfortunately, most plans either won't pay for the newer brand name drugs (only for the generics) or will pay for them, but at a much higher out-of-pocket to you.  

If you're a low-income senior, quite often there is help from the manufacturer on some of these drugs.  If you qualify, you can get them for $10-20-50 a month.


----------



## dublloyd (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks. Its not that I am low income, its just that for a year and a half the med was covered then they stopped paying. There is no generic . But thanks

Sent from my SM-G930R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## terry123 (Oct 9, 2018)

Is there anything that can be substituted for it?


----------



## dublloyd (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks but no it is not.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 9, 2018)

dublloyd said:


> Am on Medicare and my plan has a drug plan but need advice as to a more favorable one. I now have Silver Script and it will not pay for my xiidra that I need badly  Sent from my SM-G930R7 using Tapatalk



Try entering your zip code into this site, and see which insurance plans cover this drug.....

https://www.xiidra-ecp.com/insurance-coverage


----------

